# Plow on a Jeep YJ



## PlowUP3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Newbie here

I need to put a plow on a 93 Jeep Wrangler YJ (Stock Ht, 4L, 5spd, hardtop) and have found a used Snow-way plow for sale online. It looks like the blade is steel and not the normal poly that I'm used to seeing when I've been searching for something to put on it.
I'm waiting to hear back from the seller, but my question is does anyone know if Snow-way made a plow with a steel blade? He indicated it was 72x16" which is smaller then the 22 series everyone talks about on here. He said he used to run it on a Geo Tracker.

Otherwise any other suggestions of what would be a good lightweight plow for a 1/4 mile gravel driveway would be appreciated. Cost is also a limiting factor which is why I'm looking at a used one. I do have the ability to make a custom bracket/mount if needed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tsut (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmm. YJ width: overall width = 66"

Might want to get a wider blade, as 72" when angled will make for tight clearances... 3" on a side with blade straight...

Love the jeep as a plow vehicle, though.

Tom


----------



## PlowUP3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Adding (making) wings might be an option to gain some extra width. I attached a pic of the 
steel Snow-way plow for sale and an image I found online as an example of what I'd like mine to look like. Any ideas if the mount in the example is something still available commerically or need to be fabbed up?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

no mounts available for the YJ you can still buy a nosepiece but the vehicle sub frame will need to be fabricated.

Measure the height of the blade, I'm guessing that is an old 18 series blade. Snoway used to make the 18 available with a steel skin and that was the only one they made in a 72" width.


----------



## PlowUP3 (Oct 8, 2012)

By the looks of the one for sale and the example I attached, I would only need to fabricate the lower bracket correct? I'm used to seeing the hydraulic arm/lights above the bumper by the grill, but I like the Snow-way setup better. Found a Service manual online (http://www.snoway.com/service/Parts Manuals/97100198g.pdf) that will help out.

Hydros work fine on this unit but no lighting harness, he's asking $500.

Thoughts?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Cheap enough. Does he have control harness and controller?

That looks like the right manual but a serial number will tell you for sure. There is (was) a plate on the A-frame with the serial number on it. There is also one on the blade.

Light harness would run you less then $200, I don't think an adapter is required.

You can hang a 99103002 nose piece under there and fab to it. Here is the manual for the subframe that also shows the 99103002 the nose piece.

sub frame
http://www.snoway.com/service/Subframes/97100207b.pdf


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

72 inch blade is NOT wide enough for a YJ. I have a 78 inch on mine, and at full angle, is NOT as wide as the jeep. My jeep came with maniac wheels on it though, for a stock YJ, 78 will do the job. For mine, really need an 84 to do it right.


----------

